# What qualifies as "Low Tech"?



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

Usually low tech means no CO2 injection. However some people consider DIY CO2 low tech.


----------



## WeedCali (Jun 21, 2010)

i think it means low light, no spiffy automatic c02 and auto dosers. just basically your basic setup IMO


----------



## keithy (Jun 8, 2010)

Like kamikazi mentioned, my understanding on low teach tanks is one that is low-medium light, where co2 is optional. Some may use DIY yeast co2.

However, with the "paintball" co2 system rig being a more affordable option now, it is slowly replacing DIY yeast co2, and sometimes still considered low-ish tech. That's just my opinion though.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

Seems to me any automated system (solenoid) is going high tech. If you were to do everything manually (DIY CO2, dosing ferts, turning the lights on and off), it would be low tech.


----------



## syzygy9 (Aug 9, 2010)

My 36G is medium lit with a pair of T5NO bulbs and my filtration is through a pair of AQ50 HOB's, but I use Excel and a reduced level version of EI dosing (dry ferts) and do water changes every 7-10 days.

I'd say my set-up is low tech even though I have my lights on a timer so that they come on for 6hours, go off for 1, and come back on for another 6.

It seems like most agree that T5HO bulbs and/or pressurized CO2 is the main thing that distinguishes a high-tech set-up. 

I personally also think that using water other than tap or adding something to tap water in order to achieve a specific PH, GH, or KH value should move you out of low-tech. Seachem Prime and the like are different...I'm more talking about acids/buffers. I think using Equilibrium as a source of Potassium and trace minerals supplement can still be considered low-tech though. That's just my opinion.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

That's probably a good point, that timers don't make it high tech, unless your timer happens to be a controller for the lights, temp, and CO2 (Digital Aquatics).


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Is there such thing as a low-light high-tech or high-light low-tech?

I used to think that Walstad/El Natural style is the true meaning of low tech. But answers vary.


----------



## davinci27 (Jul 27, 2010)

Well this seems to mean my 75 would fall intro the low tech category. Thanks folks


----------



## scooba (Oct 6, 2010)

I read this topic hoping "low tech" would mean little to no water changes, no co2 or ferts. :icon_lol:


----------



## ReefkprZ (Aug 21, 2010)

low tech, a bowl in front of a window with no electrical components....

really there is no definite line of low/high tech. BUT I would say a tank with a light, filter, substrate, and fishes would be low tech. you add extraneous equipment, and it starts escelating into high tech. co2, ph moniters, uv sterilizers, chemical dosing regimens etc. goes into high tech. dosing anything IMO goes into higher tech, doesnt absolutely make a tank a high tech tank, but you do need a more specific knowledge of what happening and technology is key to that.

my 2.5 is low tech its a 2.5 with a filter and a light, average maintinence (water changes) and thats it.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

scooba said:


> I read this topic hoping "low tech" would mean little to no water changes, no co2 or ferts. :icon_lol:


It can... that's how my tanks are set up. Monthly water changes at most, and that's only on my small tanks.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Strictly my observation:

Low Tech - mineral rich substrate, low light, no CO2 injection, no water changes (top offs only), fish bioload = main source of plant nutrition, and algae free . 

High Tech - EI or any type of water column dosing, medium to high light, CO2 injection, and of course algae free.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Oops. By Speedie's definitition none of my tanks qualify as low tech, since I've always got algae.

That means I"ve no idea what my tanks are... :hihi:


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

lauraleellbp said:


> Oops. By Speedie's definitition none of my tanks qualify as low tech, since I've always got algae.
> 
> That means I"ve no idea what my tanks are... :hihi:


:tongue: I'm just giving you a hard time. Your tanks are all gorgeous Laura :wink: I especially like your fishes


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> :tongue: I'm just giving you a hard time.


:flick:



> Your tanks are all gorgeous Laura :wink: I especially like your fishes


Thanks and ditto!!!!


----------

